# 10 days till we leave for Florida



## talkamotta (Oct 11, 2011)

Last week in Utah it got cold.  My roses are weeping and my garden is about done.  Its cold and rainy. It was a good summer and fall but now Im thinking it wont be long before the snow on the mountains comes down to my yard to stay. I love Utah but since I dont ski anymore I hate snow. 

 I NEED SUNSHINE AND WARMTH   Im at work right now     and in 10 days I will be in Florida.   One week in St Augustine and one week in Longboat Key.  I love Florida in late October.  And to top it off I get to see 3 of my grandchildren for Halloween.  

Thank goodness for timeshares, vacations and grandchildren.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Have a great trip. Hope the skies are clear and the temperature is warm for you.

Halloween with the grandkids sounds like a blast.

elaine


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 11, 2011)

We love St Augustine , Are you staying in a timeshare? Which one?


----------



## Dori (Oct 12, 2011)

Have a great time and make lots of wonderful memories with your grandchildren!

Dori


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 12, 2011)

Hope you have great weather in Long Boat!!!



Check out the "Blue Dolphin" in the Center Shops for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 12, 2011)

heading for Florida this weekend.  
:whoopie:


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 12, 2011)

On our way today - heading for Sarasota.  Can't wait to get to our condo there, unpack, then head to beautiful Siesta Key for a long walk on the beach!


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 13, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> We love St Augustine , Are you staying in a timeshare? Which one?



In St. Augustine we will be staying at Grande Villas at World Golf Village.  Its a one bedroom but there will be just the 2 of us.  I have never been to St Augustine before so it will be a new experience.  Jeff is into history so I think we will have lots to do.  Do you have any suggestions? 

The second week will be Longboat Key.  I own at Longboat Bay and this is an annual vacation for us.  This is when we will meet up with the grandkids.  They are beach babies.  We spend lots of time on the beach and always hit Siesta Key at least once and Anna Marie Island for fish and chips.  

Its hard to be at work.


----------



## dwojo (Oct 13, 2011)

talkamotta said:


> Last week in Utah it got cold.  My roses are weeping and my garden is about done.  Its cold and rainy. It was a good summer and fall but now Im thinking it wont be long before the snow on the mountains comes down to my yard to stay. I love Utah but since I dont ski anymore I hate snow.
> 
> I NEED SUNSHINE AND WARMTH   Im at work right now     and in 10 days I will be in Florida.   One week in St Augustine and one week in Longboat Key.  I love Florida in late October.  And to top it off I get to see 3 of my grandchildren for Halloween.
> 
> Thank goodness for timeshares, vacations and grandchildren.



 Enjoy the vacation. I am counting the days (14) myself.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2011)

talkamotta said:


> In St. Augustine we will be staying at Grande Villas at World Golf Village.  Its a one bedroom but there will be just the 2 of us.  I have never been to St Augustine before so it will be a new experience.  Jeff is into history so I think we will have lots to do.  Do you have any suggestions?
> 
> The second week will be Longboat Key.  I own at Longboat Bay and this is an annual vacation for us.  This is when we will meet up with the grandkids.  They are beach babies.  We spend lots of time on the beach and always hit Siesta Key at least once and Anna Marie Island for fish and chips.
> 
> Its hard to be at work.



You will love both places, been to both.
St Augustine
walk the Old Town.....it is wonderful.  Of course, see the fort...you'll read all the other opportunities and can decide.  we stay at St Augustine Beach at the Townhouses at the St Augustine beach and Tennis club so we have the ocean to walk on.  You can drive down to the beach at many places.  It will be nice and warm there now;

Don't miss the Fort Matanzas National Monument , most people don;t know about it. It is south of town and has a boat trip included - free!!!!


----------



## suzanne (Oct 21, 2011)

Have a wonderful time. Our weather here this week is beautiful. Clear, dry and cool for a much needed change after all of last weeks rain and tornados. We are headed North to Orlando Nov. 11th for the last weekend of the Epcot Food and Wine Event. Then one day we will head to Blue Springs State Park for hopefully some nice photo ops on a St. John's River boat tour. Been to Orlando many times, but this time we plan to do short day trips to the areas around Orlando instead of spending every day in the theme parks.

Suzanne


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the information.  Im really excited to see St Augustine.  

Still at work for another 3 hours.  Then I am outahere. 

Its been especially hard  waiting for vacation this time.  No more vacation left for the year so I guess I will have to retire.  :whoopie:


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Oct 21, 2011)

kjsgrammy said:


> On our way today - heading for Sarasota.  Can't wait to get to our condo there, unpack, then head to beautiful Siesta Key for a long walk on the beach!



where in sarasota? - we have a condo in pelican cove....


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 22, 2011)

would you believe it!  i was told the drug I needed for a treatment would not be in til Feb at the earliest, so we drove down a week early.  two days after we arrived, i got a call that the drug is there.  If they insist I get the treatment soon, back north for about 6 weeks!  and this is my favorite time of the year in Florida.


----------



## wcfr1 (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks to be another great week here in the SunShine state!

Late October into November is some of the best weather here.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 23, 2011)

I definitely love Florida in October.  When my kids were still in school, they had a week off in late October and we would road trip to Panama City. It is a great time to be there, you can still swim in the gulf (well, those of us who grew up on the atlantic coast can  ).  

St Augustine is one of my favorite spots.  I went there a lot as a kid on family vacations thus I have many good memories.  Joan, I have never been to Fort Matanzas National Monument, we'll have to check that out next time we are there.

A fun hidden treasure for us is De Leon Springs State Park and a meal at the sugar mill restaurants.  It's kind of between Orlando and Daytona Beach and a little difficult to find. 

http://floridastateparks.org/deleonsprings/default.cfm

I need to retire, get more vacation time, or stop reading TUG.  I want to go!!!!

P.S. Weather in Nebraska is nothing to complain about, either.  October has just been gorgeous. I am still working in the yard, transplanting and thinning plants.


----------

